# Dear New Person to the Forum



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Is it just me or is everyone else getting PM's from brand new members with zero post asking for advise on where to go hunt something? 

For you new folks, get onto the main forum, introduce yourself and even perhaps contribute a little to a post or two. I am not giving out information to a brand new forum member that just sent me a PM asking for advise. I also don't give it to a person I don't know that asks me a question on where to hunt when I am mowing my lawn either


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Do you know anything about Colorado mule deer hunting?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

ridgetop said:


> Do you know anything about Colorado mule deer hunting?


A few units.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm closing in on 8,500 posts... I figure if I can break 10k posts by the time I draw my moose tag I can post asking for secret spots.




-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't mind regular members asking questions but in the last week I have gotten a number of PM's from tag holders that have just become members and don't even bother to post on the forum. Their post count is zero and they are already sending out PM's asking questions on where to hunt. 

I'll usually get a few of these a year but this last week it has been ridiculous.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

you should start giving them wrong information. 😂


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Critter said:


> I don't mind regular members asking questions but in the last week I have gotten a number of PM's from tag holders that have just become members and don't even bother to post on the forum. Their post count is zero and they are already sending out PM's asking questions on where to hunt.
> 
> I'll usually get a few of these a year but this last week it has been ridiculous.


I'm not getting any. You the man!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm such a lousy hunter nobody would ask me anything........


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I always see buck deer here: 40.749788° -111.814445°


The only actual resident pack of Utah wolves can be seen occasionally east of there.





-DallanC


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

2full said:


> I'm such a lousy hunter nobody would ask me anything........


Haha I'm trying to get enough posts to ask Critter for advice!


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Ray said:


> you should start giving them wrong information. &#128514;


 I get a few PMs a year about where to go hunting. they usually occur on the heels of me posting a picture of a recent successful hunt or if I hint that I may know something about a certain unit or area people are trying to hunt. unless I personally know you or its a OIL type tag, I will usually send people in the opposite direction to go look at or send them on a wild goose chase. reason being is, ive spent a lot of time and money to figure these areas out. im not about to hand over free information. I don't want more people molesting these places I hunt than I already have and who knows how many other people that guy will tell about these places. people also need to figure things out for themselves. too many people expect a free hand out these days. the other reason is I never hear from these guys again. the very least they can do it report how their hunt goes, and I almost never have gotten that in the past.

I once had a guy on facebook send me a message about a place he can go kill a gs archery elk, cow or spike. I had shot a spike the day before and posted a pic. I had never met this guy before and he asked where the waterhole was and how to get there so he could fill his tag. when I told him I wasn't going to tell him where this place was, he was legitimately mad at me. he accused me of being unsportsman like and that I was in the wrong for not helping him out. he wrote a paragraph about me being whats wrong with hunters today haha I couldn't believe it. some people...

so yes, I almost always give false info to random people that I don't know. im sure theres many other guys who will do the same.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Why even respond to any messages you don't want to be truthful about ?


----------



## Hunter Tom (Sep 23, 2007)

The internet in general is causing much of southern Utah to be loved to death. Just look at the meander overlook at Page which is exploding with tourists. Anything you put on is likely to draw a lot of interest.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

7MM RELOADED said:


> Why even respond to any messages you don't want to be truthful about ?


 to discourage people from thinking this is an appropriate way to go about getting hunting locations. obviously they think their time is more valuable than yours. since they don't want to go do the necessary scouting work themselves. so if their time is so valuable and yours isnt, i see it fair to waste what time they do have on a wild goose chase, especially on general tags that you can obtain easily. over time, if its important enough to them, they will start to figure things out on their own, just by being out there.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

I can certainly understand not giving folks information about hard earned places we have found over the miles and years that are productive for big game. Seems to me many/most of the hunters asking these questions are just looking for general information the majority of time, which I think is just fine, no harm no foul. Most elk and deer units are large enough that the critters are spread out pretty well, with those special pockets of 'honey holes' that are kept well hidden by those who know where they are, but a bit of general advice doesn't hurt the area or our hunts in my opinion.

Many hunters, mostly those with just a couple/few years under their belts simply don't understand "how" to find deer or elk, not so much the "where". But if they take the hunt serious enough, in time they'll learn. Over the years ridgetop has posted 'how to's' and 'where's' of elk and deer hunting, and I'm sure those posts have helped many a new hunter, and even some of us old timers. Personally, I'll help out a fellow hunter with as much info as I can without giving away my winning lotto numbers, so to speak, as often as they ask, regardless of post counts. But it would be nice for these guys/gals to post up, introduce themselves, and try to contribute to the forum best they can in the mean time. Easy peasy...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

TPrawitt91 said:


> Haha I'm trying to get enough posts to ask Critter for advice!


I doubt that you would like the advise that I'd give you.

Perhaps I am just one of the lucky ones. I was asked yesterday about a cow hunt on the Dutton. I have no idea where he got the ides that I had hunted the Dutton since I have never hunted there more than a couple of days and am still a novice on that mountain, and have questions about it myself.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I get them every so often, I have the same thoughts that Stillhunterman posted. 

I have given information to some with no post counts but I have first responded with asking them a little about themselves, I have had some come back and tell me about their experience and their success and their appreciation.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

No requests for information coming through on my end...I suck at hunting so anyone would be a fool to ask me for information.


----------



## jason21 (Sep 18, 2018)

I have definetly asked for unit info and pm'd a couple members about *general* info on a unit, really hope i didnt come off like i was asking about specific spots, but i have also collaborated with a few people on more specific unit info, and even areas in a unit, so i guess it can really go both ways.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I get a few each year, and some years more than others. Call me crazy but, yeah, I help out if I can


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

sheepassassin said:


> to discourage people from thinking this is an appropriate way to go about getting hunting locations. obviously they think their time is more valuable than yours. since they don't want to go do the necessary scouting work themselves. so if their time is so valuable and yours isnt, i see it fair to waste what time they do have on a wild goose chase, especially on general tags that you can obtain easily. over time, if its important enough to them, they will start to figure things out on their own, just by being out there.


Nice try.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

As I mentioned, the ones that get me are the folks that join and then start sending PM's asking for help. 

At least the ones that join and then ask for help on the forum are at least putting it out there for everyone to answer. 

It also gets me when they ask for help and you give it never to hear from them again.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

O o O me me I asked for help. LoL I asked a general question along the lines of have you hunted this area and should I hunt for this or that. I feel like a pestilence here oftentimes. For some reason I feel almost childish. Then I think to myself, "my kids ask stupid questions alllll the time without any thought to it. Guess I am a child when it comes to hunting" and some of you are like parents. Enjoi 🤣😁


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

olibooger said:


> O o O me me I asked for help. LoL I asked a general question along the lines of have you hunted this area and should I hunt for this or that. I feel like a pestilence here oftentimes. For some reason I feel almost childish. Then I think to myself, "my kids ask stupid questions alllll the time without any thought to it. Guess I am a child when it comes to hunting" and some of you are like parents. Enjoi &#129315;&#128513;


At least you are on the forum and contributing something.

My last PM sent to me yesterday was along these lines:

I have a cow permit on the Dutton on these dates XX/XX/XX Where should I start hunting?

The person had just joined the forum, he had zero post on the forum. I had no idea of who he was. Now perhaps if he would of introduced himself and told me a little about himself I might of done some research and seen if I could of come up with some kind of a answer for him.

I didn't even feel like giving him a smarta55 answer as some would of.

As it was I just deleted the message.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

This reminds me of some competitive bass Fishermen I met in the south. They would keep 2 or 3 of their fishing poles rigged with tackle that didn't work for the lake they were fishing and make sure to keep those poles hanging off the side of the boat lol. You could count on any advice those guys giving to anyone as being a straight out lie and wild goose chase. I can see hunting becoming more and more like this. Super competitive


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

ns450f said:


> This reminds me of some competitive bass Fishermen I met in the south. They would keep 2 or 3 of their fishing poles rigged with tackle that didn't work for the lake they were fishing and make sure to keep those poles hanging off the side of the boat lol. You could count on any advice those guys giving to anyone as being a straight out lie and wild goose chase. I can see hunting becoming more and more like this. Super competitive


We have a Caribou shoulder mount in the front room of our house. Occasionally people come over and see it for the first time and ask "Where did you get the elk?" I just point and say "up American Fork canyon".

/shakeshead

-DallanC


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

DallanC said:


> "Where did you get the elk?" I just point and say "up American Fork canyon".
> -DallanC


Bahahaha, that's awesome!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Critter said:


> At least you are on the forum and contributing something.
> 
> My last PM sent to me yesterday was along these lines:
> 
> ...


A couple years ago, I had one of these guys PM me and ask "what do you know about the Vernon unit"
What a loaded question to try and answer. I told him that I knew a fair amount about the unit and I'll try to answer any of his questions. So fire away.
I never heard from him again.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I’m going to draw a tag someday. I will expect not only honey holes, but you to go find my 400 inch bull, cape it out for me, and also pack it out while I ride the horse out you provide for me. 

Good thing I post every day!!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> I'm going to draw a tag someday. I will expect not only honey holes, but you to go find my 400 inch bull, cape it out for me, and also pack it out while I ride the horse out you provide for me.
> 
> Good thing I post every day!!!


When and if you ever draw we all are just going to ignore you. That is all of us except for Johnnycake. **O**:rotfl:


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Hunting has such a tough learning curve for novices that I can understand why such messaging is tempting. The "outdoor industry" has fostered the problem in my opinion. In a nutshell, we are fed a message that if you just buy the right gear everything else will fall into place. It's especially true for those of us without a family tradition of hunting.

But we all know hunting takes time and patience. It's easy to unknowingly try to bypass that reality and "hot spot" before you even know what that means. You see the same thing in other sports, like gym climbers transitioning to outdoor climbing. Or novices trying to get into caving.

At the end of the day an honest, direct response explaining why such messaging is problematic is helpful to the entire community. I know it's a lot to ask hunting veterans but I haven't seen many other viable options. 

Sheepassasin, giving bad information on purpose is destructive in the long run. Most of us know that, hence the push back. I appreciate forum members calling out that behavior. Last thing we need is to intentionally harass fellow hunters, especially novices.

A worst case option is to limit PM ability until the member has been around for a set time or introduces themselves in a set thread. But that ends up burdening volunteer administrators.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't really get asked about areas personally, but I'm always amused by the ones that say: "Not looking for honey holes or anything. Just a spot where I have a decent chance of success and isn't overrun with other hunters." I'm not sure what the exact definition of a honey hole is but....

I always like to see hunters helping hunters, but I agree with Critter that there should be some sort of etiquette. Anyway, I have helped and been helped out plenty in the past. I just checked out an area on the Manti that UWN darling Johnnycake told me about that looks pretty good for my LE archery elk hunt. That reminds me; does anyone know any good big bull spots on the Manti that they want to share with an OG UWN poster?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

If anybody wants to know where the bucks hang out, here you go... 43.0450° N, 87.9168° W


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I often wonder what we did when a lot of us started hunting before there was a internet. I know that I read a lot of magazines and did a lot of hiking around in the summer to learn where the animals were at, at least in July and August. We then learned that come the third weekend in October the deer were not where we saw them two months earlier and we learned where they went. Then for us who took up archery hunting we could chase them even longer and learn more about them. It took a few years of tag soup if you wanted but we learned. 

Now a person draws a tag joins a forum and the first question is "where should I go"


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Things are definitely different now. Most of my friends learned from others, whether family or other friends. That goes for "where" as much as how. 

The use of the internet for the hunters being described makes sense when you realize these forums are often used as community. Same thing has happened in gear and hunting/fishing shops for generations; new people have shown up to those places asking for information without any relationship to the place or people. It's a really old problem with a new personality.

I have a lot of sympathy for people being bombarded with these questions. I can only imagine how frustrating it can be. And I only have a faint idea how discouraging it can be to watch places you spent years exploring get hotspotted over the internet. 

For my other endeavors I personally tend to use a "show but don't tell" approach. By the time I'm comfortable showing someone a place I've learned their ethic and general approach. I can't say the same for the ease of just telling people. But that's for specific locations that are relatively fragile.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

backcountry said:


> For my other endeavors I personally tend to use a "show but don't tell" approach. By the time I'm comfortable showing someone a place I've learned their ethic and general approach. I can't say the same for the ease of just telling people. But that's for specific locations that are relatively fragile.


How nice would that be. Show. I love to learn just about anything. Not just learn but master to the point of respecting the learning process. Learn me learn me, over here. Haha. No telling, showing, learning. 
I'd bet majority of hunters grew up doing it, being shown. Id also bet majority of new forum people harassing the old forum members havent and take the American approach. Now, fast, cheap, painless. And dont even think about expecting them to put forth effort. 
Some of you guys are very fortunate to have been welcomed into the hunting community by family or friends growing up.


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

This is an interesting topic. I have been hunting deer and elk for 27 years with my brother and dad. And for 37 years before we could get a tag with dad. We have hunted the same areas the whole time. Cache and wasatch front. Giving out specific areas in these units to me is a disaster waiting to happen to your hunting area unless it is somebody you can trust. I think ridge and critter, Johnny cake etc, hunt many different areas and aren’t so entitled to certain areas as I am! Haha. I for one am not helping anybody but a close friend on where I’ve been successful. Regardless of post count. ✌


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

backcountry said:


> Most of my friends learned from others, whether family or other friends. That goes for "where" as much as how.


This is the reality for 95% of us on this forum that have been hunting for a long time. Someone else showed us how to do it. Told us about places to go. Helped us out along the way. There are very, very few "self made men" when it comes to hunting. It's easy to forget that after many many years, but it's still true.

To me, it's easy on these forums. You see a post, PM, or whatever asking for help: you've got two options. 1- Help them; or 2- Don't. It really isn't a huge deal either way.

I have been hunting big game myself now for 25 years. Like above, I tagged along with my dad for almost 10 years before that. It really only became a real love and passion for me about 8-10 years ago. I always enjoyed it, I was just much more of a waterfowl and fly fishing guy. I still ask people for help or information almost every year. I'm always trying to learn. I will always continue to try and learn. This year I'm hunting Wyoming for my first time ever. A couple people have been very kind in sharing information with me. A couple others have been very kind getting me primed for applying and learning about Wyoming in the past. Chances are I will be reaching out to those people in future discussions. (Sorry guys!)

We all ask for help, whether it is here, to a friend or family member, at a sporting goods store, etc. We've all been there. It's easy to forget. It is very annoying to see these one hit wonders show up asking for a handout never to return to the forum or to post again. I get it, and agree with that. But I just have chosen to ignore those requests rather than make a big deal about them. Every year they show up. And every year we discuss them again. I need to go fishing.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I’ve always tried to help anyone that PMs me keeping common sense in mind to not give up my favorite spots (unless that person ends up my hunting buddy which happens) 

I’ve never paid any attention to anyone’s post count before helping. Perhaps I should start. Now that I think about it I don’t really like the idea of a lurker stalking the site looking for a handout from someone they qualify as a person to siphon info from with no intention of being an active member. 

With that said, I have received more help than I’ve given to fellow UWNers. Most if not all of the help that I have received has been completely unsolicited and I’ve made some new hunting buddies as a result. That reminds me that I still need to follow up on a very generous PM I received the other day about some out of state hunting opportunities for my kid!!!

I love this place!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

I first started using forums such as this over 15 years ago when I was cutting my teeth on learning to hunt waterfowl. Made a lot of lifetime friends back then that I still keep in touch with and hunt with sometimes. 

However, when it comes to big game hunting, my dad who was a HUGE big game hunter basically quit hunting due to injury when I was a teenager and had just become old enough to hunt big game. I recently in the last couple years have had a reignited desire to hunt big game, and have found this forum to be a good source of conversation and knowledge. But I was far enough removed of forums for a long period of time that I don't really know anybody here. But I have found that asking simple questions, and being respectful of others hard work and knowledge, this is still a great place to learn things. Everyone has been nice, and helpful to a more than fair level. Guys just have to realize you can't hop on here and get answers to all your questions and the "hot spots" to go. So I don't blame those of you with a wealth of knowledge for not just passing out info "willy-nilly" to any Joe Blow that asks. It makes sense that you would somewhat vet who you're willing to tell stuff. 

So anyway, I guess that's just a long winded way of me saying this forum is a great place to be, with lots to be learned. And thanks to all those that help out guys like me who still have lots to learn about big game.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

This is my favorite thread.

Did you guys know that Goob has secret recipes that he'll only share via PM's?

I've met some real good friends on this forum which started off with PM's one way or another and funny thing is, it was never about "honey holes" or info digging. Just straight up conversation about shared interests.

The first time, once or twice posters who ask and then leave forever bug me.

Goob, check your inbox. I'm starved! ;-)



TOTP


.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Can anyone point this new guy in the direction of a group of hunters meeting up for hunting business? I think I read someone mention meetings in the above. Where do I find stuff like that to attend? I just want to talk to another "real" Utah hunter in person for peet sake.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I've had a lot of folks on this forum help me, sometimes with very detailed information. In return, I've helped a lot of other people, sometimes with very detailed information. Even though I don't know most of you personally, there is a sense of "community" that comes with longevity on this site. I think that sense of community is important, which is why the breach of etiquette bothers Critter and others. Still, I think it's important to be helpful where we can and recruit new membership and help fellow outdoorsman where it seems appropriate. I also think the type of tag plays a big role--OIL and LE tags seem to be a little more open with info. General season stuff and stuff close to the Wasatch Front is riskier to share for obvious reasons.


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

I will tell you my experience. 

I have 0 hunters in the family but have grown to love it and in the 4 season I have had, I have killed 3 elk and 2 deer. 

I spent at least 30 min on the forum a day, but don’t write much, because most of you know more than me and I learn. My success came from reading post over the last few years, asking a few questions and some PM’s.

Thank you all for being willing to help and making this forum active for people to learn and I humor some of the chicken fight too lol.

Have a great night folks


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

It probably shouldn't irk me, but it does kind of bother me when somebody asks to be pointed in the right direction because they "don't want to waste a bunch of time looking in the wrong places." Call me crazy, but time spent in the mountains away from the city and all the people is never a waste of time!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Critter said:


> When and if you ever draw we all are just going to ignore you. That is all of us except for Johnnycake. **O**:rotfl:


I gotcha covered Vanillabean 



Hunttilidrop said:


> This is an interesting topic. I have been hunting deer and elk for 27 years with my brother and dad. And for 37 years before we could get a tag with dad. We have hunted the same areas the whole time. Cache and wasatch front. Giving out specific areas in these units to me is a disaster waiting to happen to your hunting area unless it is somebody you can trust. I think ridge and critter, Johnny cake etc, hunt many different areas and aren't so entitled to certain areas as I am! Haha. I for one am not helping anybody but a close friend on where I've been successful. Regardless of post count. ✌


I'll say this, most of my growing up hunting we only had one place for deer, elk, and grouse. It was the same place my dad, grandfather, great grandfather, and great great grandfather had hunted. Then my dad found one other place that we'd try every now and then. Then we started antelope hunting. But even then 90% of the time hunting meant walking the same ridge and watching the same empty meadows.

Then I got old enough to start driving myself and exploring. In the ~8 years in Utah after getting my license before I moved away I tried exploring new places as much as possible and what would you know? Finding new places to hunt kind of became more fun than looking at the same meadows over and over again.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

olibooger said:


> Can anyone point this new guy in the direction of a group of hunters meeting up for hunting business? I think I read someone mention meetings in the above. Where do I find stuff like that to attend? I just want to talk to another "real" Utah hunter in person for peet sake.


These meetings happen in October at around 7000 ft. in most mountain areas after dark around a campfire. Price of admission varies.:flame:


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

7MM RELOADED said:


> olibooger said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone point this new guy in the direction of a group of hunters meeting up for hunting business? I think I read someone mention meetings in the above. Where do I find stuff like that to attend? I just want to talk to another "real" Utah hunter in person for peet sake.
> ...


If I could convince someone help packing out on one of my days off is a good price for admission, i'd be there.


----------



## Decoycarver24 (Aug 17, 2018)

ns450f said:


> This reminds me of some competitive bass Fishermen I met in the south. They would keep 2 or 3 of their fishing poles rigged with tackle that didn't work for the lake they were fishing and make sure to keep those poles hanging off the side of the boat lol. You could count on any advice those guys giving to anyone as being a straight out lie and wild goose chase. I can see hunting becoming more and more like this. Super competitive


Duck hunting, at least out here in California and back in Arkansas is that bad already.


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

I have been a member for about 2 years. I mainly log on daily, and read through a few threads that grab my attention, rarely commenting. I mainly like to keep to my self, not wanting to join in some of the negativity I have seen on some posts. That being said, last year I drew an Manti Muzzy tag last year, and made a post asking for general information. I was familiar with the unit, and was looking for any information, that might give me an edge before the scouting season (snow off) would begin. I received many helpful comments, and even some PMs from members. But I also received many negative comments about me not putting "boots on the ground". Which kinda put a sour taste in my mouth, and has kept me from joining in on conversations on this page. I hope I never offended anyone, and do not believe I sent blind PM to members, without a little back and forth on a thread. Ended up turning up 3 bulls I would shoot, but fires moved them out of the country. Lost 4 cameras to the fire, and ended up turning my tag in.


----------



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

DallanC said:


> I always see buck deer here: 40.749788° -111.814445°
> 
> The only actual resident pack of Utah wolves can be seen occasionally east of there.
> 
> -DallanC


I Googled it:!: You are correct about the deer but you forgot to mention the exotics they have there too.


----------



## tn_transplant (Apr 18, 2018)

I came out here from out East, and only hunted Whitetail for the past 25 years. Whole different beast when you throw the terrain and the spot and stalk method as opposed to just sitting in a woodlot or over an ag field.
Fortunately, through this forum and staying close to home for now to maximize the time I can spend scouting, I completed my first elk season, where I was able to take a cow elk. Now I am drawn for the dedicated hunter program and will be chasing mule deer for the first time.
I am appreciative of all the people who do share information, especially since I am not scared to wear out a pair of boots, hike in deep, and scout throughout the year (I have cameras out and already spent four days scouting since I found out I drew the tag). These units are huge and without having any background Western hunting, I wouldn't even have an idea as to where to even begin - thankfully I didn't contact sheepassassin or anyone else that would have sent me on a wild goose chase. Ridgetop is the man, he gave some great advice and helped point me in the right direction.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

tn_transplant said:


> I came out here from out East, and only hunted Whitetail for the past 25 years. Whole different beast when you throw the terrain and the spot and stalk method as opposed to just sitting in a woodlot or over an ag field.
> Fortunately, through this forum and staying close to home for now to maximize the time I can spend scouting, I completed my first elk season, where I was able to take a cow elk. Now I am drawn for the dedicated hunter program and will be chasing mule deer for the first time.
> I am appreciative of all the people who do share information, especially since I am not scared to wear out a pair of boots, hike in deep, and scout throughout the year (I have cameras out and already spent four days scouting since I found out I drew the tag). These units are huge and without having any background Western hunting, I wouldn't even have an idea as to where to even begin - thankfully I didn't contact sheepassassin or anyone else that would have sent me on a wild goose chase. Ridgetop is the man, he gave some great advice and helped point me in the right direction.


TN, I had a PM from you last week about your dh tag. I was replying and the dang thing vanished on me when I clicked reply?? Resend if you want, I didn't have a whole lot of tips but did have some info for you. If you are in touch with ridgetop you are gonna be good to go for that hunt as he provided me with some support when I hunted the same unit a couple years ago and our group did well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I can recall asking on general locales, on one post (maybe twice), which I made in public, and I think I showed I was doing my best on scouting. Some folks helped me out, and I appreciated that.



backcountry said:


> For my other endeavors I personally tend to use a "show but don't tell" approach.


Teach a man to fish; feed him for a lifetime.



Vanilla said:


> This is the reality for 95% of us on this forum that have been hunting for a long time. Someone else showed us how to do it. Told us about places to go. Helped us out along the way. There are very, very few "self made men" when it comes to hunting. .


 EDIT:

Blah blah blah, I talk too much.

Terse version instead of that mind numbing wall of text I threw up:

Laymans DIY guide to "self made hunter".

- Read books. (just not ones I would write) 
- Study maps.
- Get in the mountains a lot, get experience. 
- Be persistent.
- Don't ask the old man of the forum where he hunts.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Whiskey H0und said:


> I Googled it:!: You are correct about the deer but you forgot to mention the exotics they have there too.




LOL... People say with gobal warming the polar bears are going extinct. I always respond with "Hey, we have polar bears in Utah and its a freaking desert!"

-DallanC


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Now that we're getting nostalgic, I remember being a young kid around 11 or 12 logging on to my dads account on these forums and the refuge forums.. Reading what you all had to say and learning from you guys from that point on! 

I agree with the "community" factor on this forum. In my eyes, in order to get help, one must help others. I've sent my small share of information on here, even as detailed as actual coordinates. Most people i've dealt with have been very gracious, however there are those that take advantage, and it ruins it for everyone else asking due to the bad taste in my mouth.

Correction: Just logged into my dad's old account on the 'fuge forums, apparently it was made in December of 2002, I guess its been longer than that! Started my knowledge at a mere 7 years old!


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

This forum is driven by a handful of members that post a bunch, I find it a bit of a nitch group more so than other forum I'm a member of. I sometimes find it hard to "fit" in and contribute here. Utah and it's politics that affect hunting here frustrate me to no end. That said this is the place to have those discussions with people that are just as passionate but maybe have a different view point. I've gleaned some knowledge on here for sure. I've reached out to many members with PM's and had positive interactions the majority of the time, many times people have gone above and beyond to help me out. So thank you to those that keep the conversation going even if we agree to disagree. If I pm you and you think I'm a D- bag and not worth your time for a response it's ok I can take it, it's only the internet after all. Hope those one post guys will stick around for awhile and liven this place up a bit. Good luck this season. 

Oh yeah I need the bison honey holes on the book cliffs for my cow tag thanks. Feel free to pm me the good stuff.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Long time listener, first time caller. 



I am not looking for your secret spot, but if you could point me in the general direction of good cache county wood duck spots it would be appreciated.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Long time listener, first time caller.
> 
> I am not looking for your secret spot, but if you could point me in the general direction of good cache county wood duck spots it would be appreciated.


HAHA! That's a good one. That is a topic that would have got a dozen pages back in the day on the Refuge Forums.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

While you guys are at it, I want to take the scouts panning for gold, got any spots we can find color? :mrgreen:


-Dallanc


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

DallanC said:


> While you guys are at it, I want to take the scouts panning for gold, got any spots we can find color? :mrgreen:
> 
> -Dallanc


It's a bit of a drive, but the Feather River and any of its main forks, including tributaries will produce color and then some...:mrgreen:

Ummm, that would be in Kalifornia


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't give a crap anymore about secret spots and none of you should either. Here are my favorite spots for elk and if you want you can pass them along to anyone that asks, especially the newbies.

Share them often and with everyone.

https://goo.gl/maps/DJjzBty2Ch33iqgn6 41°21'22.4"N 112°01'58.2"W

https://goo.gl/maps/fAi3CouDScuAA671A 40°33'37.0"N 111°58'00.6"W

https://goo.gl/maps/tvibze3R6BswZvYM6 39.938209, -111.136976


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

https://goo.gl/maps/B35vvWr9LX4faRbk8

See big bulls every time I am here. Every time.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

DallanC said:


> While you guys are at it, I want to take the scouts panning for gold, got any spots we can find color? :mrgreen:
> 
> -Dallanc


I've got about 30 different spots I can give you...but it'll be a bit of a drive north for the scouts...


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

I agree if someone is just new and sends a one sentence question on where exactly to find a buck or bull. But if someone seems decent even if new why not help them out a bit. I posted a welcome to this forum a couple months back being new and didnt get one response of a hello. I even offered anyone help if they got drawn in AZ as I grew up hunting the whole state. In later posts I have had some of you reach out to me and even today which is awesome! Im scouting wasatch east for me and my kid on the west. Im totally new to the units and an older man with health issues asked here for help with the east and I reached back and said as I learn it I will help you out. Another guy asked for some help with his kids on the west and I offered to help as I learned that as well. My point is you dont have to give honey holes or family sacred spots but just even explaining the lay of the land, roads that are good or bad, areas of the unit that hold deer or elk etc. To me that is what sites like this should be about. If not its just about how much I know and you dont. Thats not good. Especially in the day and age of politics right now and the more our kids grow up not getting outdoors and hunting and fishing. Soon they will slowly dissolve our rights for this. We need to instead get more people into enjoying hunting and outdoors to keep these rights for all generations. Just my thought.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Vanilla said:


> HAHA! That's a good one. That is a topic that would have got a dozen pages back in the day on the Refuge Forums.


More people will point you in the direction of a 350 bull on a LE unit than will give you the slightest information on where to find Wood Ducks in Utah.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Vanilla said:


> https://goo.gl/maps/B35vvWr9LX4faRbk8
> 
> See big bulls every time I am here. Every time.


Spot and stalk? :mrgreen:


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

MadHunter said:


> I don't give a crap anymore about secret spots and none of you should either. Here are my favorite spots for elk and if you want you can pass them along to anyone that asks, especially the newbies.
> 
> Share them often and with everyone.
> 
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> More people will point you in the direction of a 350 bull on a LE unit than will give you the slightest information on where to find Wood Ducks in Utah.


Before the subdivisions built up around it, Highland Glen Park pond always had woodies in it during the fall hunt. Locals still sneak in and hunt it with pellet rifles for woodies.

-DallanC


----------



## Stinky Boots (Jul 10, 2019)

New Guy here, Lurked for awhile and decided to join, I am not good with technology as you will notice. I am a life long hunter an old guy now, But still hunt and fish. Retired about 4 years ago, I enjoy centerfire, side locks, and recurve bows. Pretty old school overall. Been in Utah now for 30 some years, I rarely ask a question but will offer to help a fellow on occasion. I am a fair hunter but nothing to brag on. This thread prompted me to join just because what the heck? I am not here for your spots but I do enjoy the stories.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Stinky Boots said:


> New Guy here, Lurked for awhile and decided to join, I am not good with technology as you will notice. I am a life long hunter an old guy now, But still hunt and fish. Retired about 4 years ago, I enjoy centerfire, side locks, and recurve bows. Pretty old school overall. Been in Utah now for 30 some years, I rarely ask a question but will offer to help a fellow on occasion. I am a fair hunter but nothing to brag on. This thread prompted me to join just because what the heck? I am not here for your spots but I do enjoy the stories.


Welcome aboard!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> More people will point you in the direction of a 350 bull on a LE unit than will give you the slightest information on where to find Wood Ducks in Utah.


No doubt. I could tell you where multiple colonies are at, but that wouldn't do any good. You kill a 350 bull and another one can grow in its place. You shoot out a wood duck colony and they are gone.

But I can tell you that you can find woodies at Buess Pond in Ogden.


----------



## Jet1077 (Feb 17, 2014)

Is this some kind of New guy hazing ritual? Don’t worry Critter someday you’ll have a question about your phone or computer and you’ll need a junior member or new person to help you out.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Jet1077 said:


> Is this some kind of New guy hazing ritual? Don't worry Critter someday you'll have a question about your phone or computer and you'll need a junior member or new person to help you out.


This is my favorite post in this thread.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Jet1077 said:


> Is this some kind of New guy hazing ritual? Don't worry Critter someday you'll have a question about your phone or computer and you'll need a junior member or new person to help you out.


Well just so that you know I'll help just about anyone if I don't have a tag at the same time and place. I'd even help Mr. Vanella and that is going some.

But don't become a member on here and expect me to help when the first thing that you do is to send me a PM and asking where they should go. Even before they even bother to introduce themselves to either me or on the forum. Heck, just last month I helped out a new member but he introduced himself to me before he even asked for help in a unit that I used to hunt.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Critter said:


> Well just so that you know I'll help just about anyone if I don't have a tag at the same time and place. I'd even help Mr. Vanella and that is going some.


This is my second favorite post on this thread.


----------



## Alpine Trekker (Aug 6, 2018)

Critter, I must congratulate you. Your post prompted me to do something for the first time: this is my first post to UWN.

I have not posted before now for a one main reason: I am a novice at hunting and fishing, so I don't feel like I have much to say that will be beneficial to the group. However, I have read many threads on the UWN on a regular basis as I love the topics and find the threads helpful to learn. 

I hear you in being annoyed at new members asking for information on where to hunt. I also get that when someone doesn't want to give information, especially when it is something that has been gathered through lots of work and over a long time.

At the same time, I would not dismiss all requests as disingenuous. Someone new to the sport has to start somewhere. Speaking from personal experience, I moved to Utah a couple years ago and decided I wanted to learn how to hunt. I wanted to learn about hunting but didn't have a clue where to begin. I researched online, which is where I came across UWN. I tried to learn as much about hunting as I could. Even so, I still needed someone with the know how to point me in the right direction.

I considered sending a PM on the UWN, but decided to ask a neighbor I had met. Luck for me, he responded positively to my inquiry and even invited me to hunt with him that year. I made a friend and grew to love the sport after multiple scouting trips and two hunts. 

Truth be told, I wasn't sure about asking him for info on hunting for the reasons you mentioned in your post. I would have respected his answer had he said he was not willing to share. 

I think the questions are going will come. You have every right to send them hiking--I totally get and respect that. All in, though, I am grateful that someone was willing to take a chance on me.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

Attention new forum people. In order to prevent animosity on this forum I will give you the much needed help you are looking for.
When you get your tag, look at the lower left side. There it will tell you where to go. Please do this.
Thank you and good luck!


Thank you Critter you are correct.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It appears that I have ruffled some feathers with this post.

For most of you I would have zero problems helping you out but for those that just join and then send out PM's hoping to find out where they should go is where I have the problem.

If someone came up to you on the street and asked you where they should hunt in XX unit for whatever animal would you tell them about it? Of course not. Now if they introduced themselves and started a conversation with you telling you a little about themselves I bet that you just might help them out on areas to hunt.

But I still wonder why people put in for a unit that they have never stepped foot in, perhaps they drove through it on the highway but that is all the know about it. Then they join a forum and the first question is "where do I hunt and how big of a animal can I shoot". I know in my case I put in for units that I know and I know what type of animal lives in that unit. I don't have to spend time getting to know that unit when I should be putting boots on the ground to find the animal that I am after.



RoosterKiller said:


> Attention new forum people. In order to prevent animosity on this forum I will give you the much needed help you are looking for.
> When you get your tag, look at the upper left side. There it will tell you where to go. Please do this.
> Thank you and good luck!


I have a LL and that information in in the lower left just below the middle.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Critter said:


> It appears that I have ruffled some feathers with this post.


Great, not everyone will find your point of view agreeable and that's not your problem



Critter said:


> For most of you I would have zero problems helping you out but for those that just join and then send out PM's hoping to find out where they should go is where I have the problem.
> 
> If someone came up to you on the street and asked you where they should hunt in XX unit for whatever animal would you tell them about it? Of course not. Now if they introduced themselves and started a conversation with you telling you a little about themselves I bet that you just might help them out on areas to hunt.


I wouldn't give money to a guy a that just showed and asked for it either. If he introduced himself and told me he was having a hard time and he is looking for work, that's a different story. I'll probably give him a job even if it's a small day labor gig.



Critter said:


> But I still wonder why people put in for a unit that they have never stepped foot in, perhaps they drove through it on the highway but that is all the know about it. Then they join a forum and the first question is "where do I hunt and how big of a animal can I shoot". I know in my case I put in for units that I know and I know what type of animal lives in that unit. I don't have to spend time getting to know that unit when I should be putting boots on the ground to find the animal that I am after.


You mean you want people to actually go out and put in some work? Oh my god how dare you? That is so inhumane of you!!! You need to tell them where the 200" bucks and 400" bulls sit next to the road and then load themselves onto your truck after you shoot them with both eyes closed.



Critter said:


> I have a LL and that information in in the lower left just below the middle.


I kick myself every fall (twice on leap years) for not buying one of those! -O,-


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

New guys, the trick is to read last year's success posts. Go look at the big game forums from about 8/15/18 to 1/31/19. You're welcome.

Old guys....go delete your posts, vaminos, vaminos!

But really, take a look at this: https://wildlife.utah.gov/pdf/bg/2018/2018_gs_deer_hr.pdf

Your success rate on a general season deer hunt can only reasonably be expected to be 20-60% and that high end comes with experience. It doesn't even matter if people put you literally right on the best spot, if you think you're going to spend the fall grocery budget on a gun and gear and then go up and make it up with a 100% chance of getting a deer your first time you will be 100% disappointed. Do the work, fail, fail again, get a deer after a couple years or get a mentor to go hunting with. It isn't easy and we don't do it to go grocery shopping with lead, it's an experience. If people hand you everything you fail at the hunt anyway and you fail at the experience too.

Also, getting top of the page gives you cred points.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

MadHunter said:


> I kick myself every fall (twice on leap years) for not buying one of those! -O,-


When I bought mine the cost was a weeks wages for me and I wondered if I should really buy one. But I figured that with the cost of a combo license around $30 at the time it would take me 15 years to cover the cost. Then I saw the writing on the wall on my job when they started to surplus those that had less time than I did. So I phoneyed up the money, filled out the forum and never looked back. A year later I moved out of state.

I know a lot of people that put it off until they couldn't buy one and are still kicking themselves in the rear for not doing it. I also know people that purchased one for their grand kids before they were even eligible to go hunting. Hopefully those kids can see they great gift that their grandparents gave the them.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I got my LL before I was old enough to big game hunt. I was 13 and the age at the time for big game was 14. I had had a paper route since I was 8, and had some of my own money. Best $500 I’ve ever spent! 

I’m already ahead on straight money for just the cost of the combo license, not even including the cost of the deer permit each year. Add those together and I’m way ahead. Hopefully I’ve got 30+ years of big game hunting left and 40+ years of fishing left to boot.

Critter, this post may have ruffles a few feathers, but it’s also got some newbies posting! Well done, sir. Well done.


----------



## tn_transplant (Apr 18, 2018)

The thing that cracks me up the most is compared to my coworkers, I have spent the most time hunting (albeit it being hunting out east - only one season under my belt here in Utah), and even the only one that has gotten an elk here in Utah. I have one other coworker that I consider a better western hunter than me, but many of my coworkers have expressed interest in accompanying me this fall when I hunt.
I tell them I have no problem with them tagging along, the only thing I ask is they condition themselves to keep up (no camping trip with me, better be ready to hike!), and if they help pack out then they can split some of the meat. 

I'm all for introducing others to the lifestyle, I had gotten to the point with whitetail that I enjoyed seeing others get their first deer than any I have shot myself.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I bought my LL about the same time as Critter. I did the math and also figured 15 years to pay for itself. My LL # is 586. The people at the fish and game office comment every time I buy a tag. 
I had a bonus check in my hand and had been butting heads with my VP big time. I figured that if I got fired/got pissed off and quit I could always hunt and fish. 
Worked out very well for me.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I remember back in 2002 when I drew the Vernon deer tag. I didn't know anything about the Vernon. These forums didn't exist or I wasn't aware. 
I would ask everyone I knew and any stranger that remotely looked like they were a hunter if they knew anything about the Vernon unit. If the answer was NO, then I would ask them if they knew anyone that did and if I could get their phone number, so I could contact them. In just a couple months, I had dozens of contacts and had poured over maps with them over lunch breaks and other convenient times.
In fact, I had so many hot leads, it was a little overwhelming because I just couldn't check out all the places. Even though I was spending every weekend all summer and fall scouting that unit. 
If the forum did exist at that time, I would have definitely signed up and asked the same questions.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

How did your Vernon hunt end up ridge?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

olibooger said:


> How did your Vernon hunt end up ridge?


Not like I had hoped.
I ended up tagging a mature buck on the last day but it didn't have the antler size that I was looking for all year.
I wished I would have been able to scout the unit a year or two earlier.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

I could see this forum, nothing against it at all, playing against people in the fact from critters post that people just look for handouts. In your case, ridge, you put in the work that needed to be done and with what you ended up with I'm sure was more gratifying than if someone told me where to go, I went once and got something.

Matter of fact to go even further, the forum could even put long term hunters at a disadvantage considering newbies (myself included if I was being spoon fed) flood the mountains with spoon fed areas that are good areas for those who know how to hunt it. But the new guys push the game out for tye experienced gentlemen.

Personally I like going out and walking around seeing what I can find. Being told "banana lake" and hunting it for success would be boring.

Asking randoms like you did seems fun. Talk about networking


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

New guy (or anybody), if you already have the tag and I know the area and it's not a trophy you're after and you keep the info under wraps, I'm more than willing to help, even to the point of showing you some spots, helping you get permission from the property owner if necessary and setting up a blind.

BUT, if you don't already have the tag, I'm not willing to add you to the pool/point creep for units I hunt. AND if I don't know the area very well, I just won't have time to learn it with or without you. AND if you're after a trophy, you're talking to the wrong guy 'cause I don't do that and wouldn't know where there was one anyway. As far as not keeping it under wraps, you'll do more harm to your own hunting than you ever will to me, 'cause I already have dozens of places I like to hunt my way.

Carry on!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

WOW EFA, thanks for telling everyone that your not will to help me out! Just kidding, I just wanted to get top of page.


----------



## tander123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I can understand those feelings. I’ve been on the forum for about 12 yrs and only have about 200 posts. Mostly a lurker as I have lots to learn. I didn’t grow up hunting and can only think of one friend who hunts. He’s been a great resource to me as has this board. Just a big thanks for the many who have shared pearls of wisdom. And I agree with your sentiment.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

tander123 said:


> I can understand those feelings. I've been on the forum for about 12 yrs and only have about 200 posts. Mostly a lurker as I have lots to learn. I didn't grow up hunting and can only think of one friend who hunts. He's been a great resource to me as has this board. Just a big thanks for the many who have shared pearls of wisdom. And I agree with your sentiment.


Hey, don't sell yourself short. I think you guys can offer more than you'll ever know.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

You guys saying that you just lurk here and don't really post for whatever reason really should just post away. This forum really could use some new blood!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I'm going to really hope that Critter is still around when I eventually draw that deer or elk tag in CO. If my elk spot dries up in UT, 3Arabians seems to have a good handle on things, and if I ever want to shoot a 200" deer, I'll just stalk Ridge for a season to learn all his secrets! Oh yeah, when I do shoot that beast, I can swing it on down to Packout for proper care and "presentation" for posterity. 🙂

All things aside, this has been a great forum to be a part of. Lots of good people here willing to help out when the requests are sincere and genuine. I hope that those that I have given info to have felt that it was good info in the end. We need more hunters, not fewer hunters regardless of what some may think!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

MWScott72 said:


> I'm going to really hope that Critter is still around when I eventually draw that deer or elk tag in CO.


What unit are you putting in for? I know something about a few but not a lot about others.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> But I still wonder why people put in for a unit that they have never stepped foot in,


Because the unit is a good unit and talked about on forums and social media. I had never set foot in the Book Cliffs unit but I knew it was a good bull unit from my research so I put it and another unit I had never set foot in on the LE application figuring I would just get points and not draw.

Now where I differ from a lot of guys is this isn't even close to my first rodeo and I have a little experience figuring out where to hunt so I guess I'm not overwhelmed by the thought of going into a unit blind. Heck first thing I did was search this forum for any info I could find on the Books.

Guys put in for units they haven't been to all the time in states they have never been to, its all a new hunter sees if there watching hunting shows and I don't think it ever occurs to them that they hardly know hunting let alone an entirely new place until they draw the tag and realize they don't know were to start looking or even what HWY to take to get to the unit.

I guess it goes back to our roots, if our for fathers were to scared to try something new and get out of there comfort zone we might still be living East of the Mississippi with this great uncharted Western land.

Asking for free info and feeling entitled to getting free info is the way of the new generation.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Critter said:


> MWScott72 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to really hope that Critter is still around when I eventually draw that deer or elk tag in CO.
> ...


I've been so busy with other hunts the past few years that I've just been building points in CO in the hope's of someday using them on a quality hunt. I think I have 8 points for both deer and elk now, but haven't done much research. For several years, I considered Unit 20 for a muzzy elk hunt, but never got further than that. Some of the west slope deer hunts in the 60s and 70s looked good too. I think it will still be 2-3 years before I get around to CO, so it's just a back burner item right now.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

muddydogs said:


> Asking for free info and feeling entitled to getting free info is the way of the new generation.


Along with the desire to get it NOW! The new generation just wants the results without the work.

In my day (and now), we enjoyed the journey as much as the hunt. A "good" unit to me is one that not only has sufficient numbers of legal game animals, it isn't too far away, has gorgeous scenery, many different kinds of wildlife, acceptable weather, easy access, places to camp, some running water (hopefully with fish), hiking trails and pleasant neighbors. To me, it's only overcrowded if the neighbors are rude, loud and overly competitive about hunting whether they are in the field or in camp.

I met a longtime friend, Gary, Saturday at a local car show and he told me about his Henry Mtn buffalo hunt last year after 24 years of applying. One of the first sentences out of his mouth was he was glad it was over. He said the competition between the hunters and their parties of 15-20 "helpers" was intense, rude, and downright dangerous. That's not a "good" hunt in my book, I don't care how big the horns were.

Maybe I'm just an old relic, but I think I'm "entitled" to hunt my way, thank you!


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

colorcountrygunner said:


> You guys saying that you just lurk here and don't really post for whatever reason really should just post away. This forum really could use some new blood!


Take a look at how stupid all the posts are in _this_ guy's profile.

https://utahwildlife.net/forum/members/39402-jedidiah.html

You can't possibly catch that much flak for being wrong or inflammatory or whatever if he's getting away with it.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

To all the new guys and veterans out there...... I got TOTP again!!!!

In all seriousness.... I agree that we need more folks to post up their ideas, experiences and throw out some some questions. Not that I don't enjoy reading what all the regulars have to say but fresh perspectives always help think and reflect. It makes for good conversation as well.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

When I first picked up hunting three years ago, I didn't realize it was taboo to ask for guidance on where to hunt. A kind person on this forum helped me out a bit without giving away spots. Now that I understand how this works, I can understand why people bristle when asked where to hunt. I've even found myself feeling this way, but I try to remember the patience others showed me when I started out. I don't share my OnX waypoints, but do try to provide guidance in the general direction.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Perhaps it is time to revive this thread. 

Then again perhaps not, responses will tell.


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

Unfortunately a few years ago I did the whole “new guy” thing and asked for advice (I guess the difference is I still lurk around.) I did not know it was taboo either, as where I’m from if someone asks for help hunting we might drive you ourselves. Luckily I received great advice from most members and have been in to elk both years. Thanks everyone for all the help!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Critter said:


> Is it just me or is everyone else getting PM's from brand new members with zero post asking for advise on where to go hunt something?


It's just you...


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Someone should start a separate thread so everyone can post their spots that aren’t “honey holes” but hold something good enough to “fill the freezer”.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

What's the post count required for people to give you their honey holes?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

RandomElk16 said:


> What's the post count required for people to give you their honey holes?


Must be pretty high. I didn't get any honeyholes on my LE elk hunt last year and my count is up there. :-|


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Ray said:


> Someone should start a separate thread so everyone can post their spots that aren't "honey holes" but hold something good enough to "fill the freezer".


I don't want your non-honey holes. I absolutely want your honey hole. I'll go buy spike tag if everyone will quit being selfish and start telling me where I can easily find one.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> I don't want your non-honey holes. I absolutely want your honey hole. I'll go buy spike tag if everyone will quit being selfish and start telling me where I can easily find one.


Book Cliffs, is that general enough?:shock::rotfl:


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Critter, I didn’t even waste my time reading that post. If it ain’t GPS coordinates to a sweet secret spot, I don’t want it!!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Ahhhh come on. 

Just drive up East Canyon and when you get to the towers just go down to the bottom of the canyon just to the north of them. Then at the third quaky past the big fir tree there is one tied up.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Actually here is a location to check out. 

Lat 39.515188 degrees
Lon 109.114284 degree

Take a SD card reader with you and when you get to the camera check the card out. You should have spikes, cows, bucks, does, bears, cats and who know what else on it. 

At least it did the last time that I checked it out. Just remember replace the card and turn the camera back on.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Critter, I'm gonna need some of that Colorado deer info too.....just when you get a sec..


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Now we’re talking! On my way!!!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Ohhh.. Some Colorado deer hunting sounds nice. Count me in!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

goosefreak said:


> Critter, I'm gonna need some of that Colorado deer info too.....just when you get a sec..


If I can help I would be more than glad to.

Also for a lot of good information check out the Hunt Planner on the CP&W site. It has more information on it than it really should including migration patterns, along with summer and winter ranges.

I am actually helping a friend this year with a unit that I have never hunted and after checking out the hunt planner and then talking to another friend that has hunted it in the past the hunt planner was right on as far as the migration pattern.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Check this one out, it's still not integrated into the hunt planner as far as I know.

https://dwrapps.utah.gov/rangetrend/rtstart


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I'd never seen that in map form. I used the analog info several years ago.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

hey "new guys" get out there tomorrow morning and get up high , it is going to be good, especially if we get snow over the night and it slows down in the morning up high , hope my bugle lungs are ready :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

cdbright said:


> hey "new guys" get out there tomorrow morning and get up high , it is going to be good, especially if we get snow over the night and it slows down in the morning up high , hope my bugle lungs are ready :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Thursday morning looks better to me. I'm heading up right after work tomorrow and coming home Friday night or Saturday morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

you were right, i didn't see a **** thing. I felt conditions were perfect, the cold front moved in, the rain changed to snow and i was in the snow all day, even went up above 10,500 and cruised through all the thick pine, dead fall, you name it. NOTHING moved or made a sound , i just suck at UT hunting !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

There was just enough snow on the ground so you could walk anywhere completely silent, it was great


----------



## Tmccoy (Sep 7, 2019)

Nice one Dallan :smile:

I'm new to the area, but not to hunting and I'm prepping for next year. Not worried about this year at all as I still have goodly amount of white tail and some great wild nutless boar.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

3Arabians, how did it go up there Thursday, this full moon cant be helping either-O,-


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

cdbright said:


> 3Arabians, how did it go up there Thursday, this full moon cant be helping either-O,-


Man, it was pretty strange. They were bugling pretty good Wednesday night when I got up here. But all we could do yesterday and today was call in lone cows and little groups of 2-3 cows. No bulls wanted to come out and play. Apparently, there is a lot of herding up for the bigger bulls to do around here still.

Oh well, on to rifle season!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

So this here thread. I caught a comment about someone having more than one account or even starting new accounts recently.

With regards to the new person. Does anyone ever wonder if other members create new accounts saying they have a certain tag with no evidence of such tags as an attempt for information from different angles? 
Just curious.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Could happen. But what you’re usually seeing with new accounts is someone gets banned for saying something stupid, so they have to create a new account to keep coming on here and saying more stupid things that are against the forum rules. 

There is also those that forgot passwords and couldn’t recover them, so started a new account.


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

Vanilla said:


> Could happen. But what you're usually seeing with new accounts is someone gets banned for saying something stupid, so they have to create a new account to keep coming on here and saying more stupid things that are against the forum rules.
> 
> There is also those that forgot passwords and couldn't recover them, so started a new account.


True. He Who Must Not Be Named kept creating accounts for awhile, but I think it has slowed down some haha.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

DallanC said:


> I'm closing in on 8,500 posts... I figure if I can break 10k posts by the time I draw my moose tag I can post asking for secret spots.
> 
> -DallanC


I'll tell you where he is whenever you're ready Dallan


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

That's a really steep mountain!


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

ridgetop said:


> That's a really steep mountain!


But if you park under him and shoot him he will fall into the truck :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## bexar (May 17, 2018)

Most folks on here are genuinely nice folks and I appreciate it. I will put in all the effort I can from my recliner in texas. Having a little guidance about where to start, where to camp, general thoughts on the process is Extremely helpful for those that come from a different state. Anyway, I've always been appreciative of this group and the info that I've received. Quid Pro Quo.


----------

